
GDA – GJoy Dex Analysizer - adulau
https://github.com/charles2gan/GDA-android-reversing-Tool
======
self_awareness
Pretty cool; however:

\- it's not opensource, the github repo contains only binaries,

\- the main executable binary is encrypted/compressed from some reason, can't
be easily checked what it does,

\- one question that came into my mind was why not create a 'dex2jar'-style
tool that works with every dex, and then not create a decompiler for java
jars? This way the decompiler could be used for both dex and ordinary java
jars.

I think dex translates to jar in a straightforward way, because dex is being
compiled from compiled java classes.

But nonetheless, the more reverse engineering tools, the merrier (but I
wouldn't run this EXE file outside a disposable virtual machine).

